# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  محروم شدن از رشته های روازنه در کنکور قضیش چیه؟؟؟

## thanks god

*سلام

امروز ی جا خودندم اونایی ک مثلا امسال کنکور دادن و رشته روزانه قبول شدن ، سال بعد بخوان کنکور شرکت کنن از رشته های روزانه محروم میشن

میشه بی زحمت یکی بگه اصلا رشته روزانه چی هس؟؟؟ آیا شبانه هم هس ؟؟؟ آخه من کلا سر در نمیارم ازین چیزا ، یعنی من امسال قبول نشدم دانشگاه فرهنگیان و روزانه قبول شدم ، اگه نرم و بشینم سال بعد بخونم ، واسه کنکور از رشته های روزانه محروم میشم؟؟؟ آیا فرهنگیان هم روزانه هس؟؟؟ 

یکی بی زحمت توضیح بده*

----------


## reza2018

منظور از روزانه دانشگاه های دولتی هست،یعنی دانشگاه هایی که برای تحصیل شهریه ای پرداخت نمیکنی.
اگر سال 98 دانشگاه دولتی قبول شده باشی و 99 هم بخوای کنکور بدی نمیتونی دانشگاه های دولتی بری ولی دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور مشکلی نداره.

----------


## thanks god

> منظور از روزانه دانشگاه های دولتی هست،یعنی دانشگاه هایی که برای تحصیل شهریه ای پرداخت نمیکنی.
> اگر سال 98 دانشگاه دولتی قبول شده باشی و 99 هم بخوای کنکور بدی نمیتونی دانشگاه های دولتی بری ولی دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور مشکلی نداره.


سلام ، چ قانون عجیبی ، آیا فرهنگیان هم جزو همینا حساب میشه؟؟؟

هیچ راهی نداره اگه امسال قبول شدم دولتی ، سال بعد هم قبول شم؟؟؟

پس با این اوضاع بهتره سر جلسه کنکور دیدم هیچی یاد ندارم ، همونایی رو هم ک یاد دارم منفی بزنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeedmahmodi

بطور کلی شما در هر مقطع تحصیلات عالی یک بار مجاز به استفاده از تحصیل رایگان هستی!
حال یعنی چی یعنی شما اگر هر دانشگاه بدون پول دادنی قبول شی ثبت نام نکی از کنکور آیندش محرومی چون جای یک نفر دیگه رو گرفتی /اگر هم که ثبت نام کنی که دیگه هیچی /یه چیز دیگه هم که جدیدا مثل لینکه قانون شده اینه که پزشکی و دندون ...اینا مقطع دکتری پیوسته حساب میشن یعنی اگر لیسانس داشته باشی می تونی پزشکی رو اگر قبول بشن انشالله رایگان بخونن / :Yahoo (4):

----------


## thanks god

> بطور کلی شما در هر مقطع تحصیلات عالی یک بار مجاز به استفاده از تحصیل رایگان هستی!
> حال یعنی چی یعنی شما اگر هر دانشگاه بدون پول دادنی قبول شی ثبت نام نکی از کنکور آیندش محرومی چون جای یک نفر دیگه رو گرفتی /اگر هم که ثبت نام کنی که دیگه هیچی /یه چیز دیگه هم که جدیدا مثل لینکه قانون شده اینه که پزشکی و دندون ...اینا مقطع دکتری پیوسته حساب میشن یعنی اگر لیسانس داشته باشی می تونی پزشکی رو اگر قبول بشن انشالله رایگان بخونن /



داداش ب نظرت چیکار کنم؟؟؟ من رشتم ریاضیه و میخوام فقط و فقط فرهنگیان قبول شم ، حتی اگه شده 2 سال پشت کنکور بمونم ، من اگه امسال قبول نشم فرهنگیان و روزانه ی رشته ای قبول شم و نرم ، سال بعد فرهنگیان قبولم نمیکنن؟؟؟ خیلی گیج شدم  :Yahoo (21): 

کمک pls

----------


## Saeedmahmodi

> داداش ب نظرت چیکار کنم؟؟؟ من رشتم ریاضیه و میخوام فقط و فقط فرهنگیان قبول شم ، حتی اگه شده 2 سال پشت کنکور بمونم ، من اگه امسال قبول نشم فرهنگیان و روزانه ی رشته ای قبول شم و نرم ، سال بعد فرهنگیان قبولم نمیکنن؟؟؟ خیلی گیج شدم 
> 
> کمک pls


سلام عزیز جان آوردن فرهنگیان کار خیلی سختی نیست فقط یذره مصاحبه اش گیر گور داره والله امتیاز علمی خیلی بالایی نمیخواد /خب شما اگرم یه درصد اون چیزی که می خواستی نشد اولا یک سال مافیت تحصیلی داری یعنی با یه سال پیشت کنکور موندم اتفاقی نمی افته بعدش می تونی یه آزاد سبک یا پیام نور ثبت نام کنی هیچ محرومیتی هم نداره حتی نیاز به انصراف ندارن برای کنکور /
موفق باشی ولی هم امسال تمومش کن یه تجربه برادرنه بود !

----------


## thanks god

> سلام عزیز جان آوردن فرهنگیان کار خیلی سختی نیست فقط یذره مصاحبه اش گیر گور داره والله امتیاز علمی خیلی بالایی نمیخواد /خب شما اگرم یه درصد اون چیزی که می خواستی نشد اولا یک سال مافیت تحصیلی داری یعنی با یه سال پیشت کنکور موندم اتفاقی نمی افته بعدش می تونی یه آزاد سبک یا پیام نور ثبت نام کنی هیچ محرومیتی هم نداره حتی نیاز به انصراف ندارن برای کنکور /
> موفق باشی ولی هم امسال تمومش کن یه تجربه برادرنه بود !


دمتگرم داداش ، ممنونم ب خاطر راهنمایی بسیار مفید و ارزشمندت ♥♥♥

خودمم تصمیم دارم امسال قبول شم و نهایت سعی خودم رو میکنم امسال ♥

----------


## reza2018

> سلام ، چ قانون عجیبی ، آیا فرهنگیان هم جزو همینا حساب میشه؟؟؟
> 
> هیچ راهی نداره اگه امسال قبول شدم دولتی ، سال بعد هم قبول شم؟؟؟
> 
> پس با این اوضاع بهتره سر جلسه کنکور دیدم هیچی یاد ندارم ، همونایی رو هم ک یاد دارم منفی بزنم


 میتونی سرجلسه کنکور با خیالت راحت جواب بدی،موقع انتخاب رشته نباید انتخاب رشته کنی،یا حداقل طوری انتخاب رشته کنی که رشته های سراسری رو قبول نشی

----------


## thanks god

> میتونی سرجلسه کنکور با خیالت راحت جواب بدی،موقع انتخاب رشته نباید انتخاب رشته کنی،یا حداقل طوری انتخاب رشته کنی که رشته های سراسری رو قبول نشی


آهان ، چ خوب ، من از این موضوع اطلاعی نداشتم ، پس هیچکدومشون رو انتخاب نمیکنم موقع انتخاب رشته ♥♥♥♥♥

----------

